# Small list of TV station's Halloween Schedule



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Each TV station has their own mini series, or Halloween themes shows, but they can be hard search for them all. But here's a couple of stations that have all their Halloween schedules in one place. I'll add more as I discover them:

TV Guide's Halloween Schedule
http://www.tvguide.com/special/halloween07/mustwatch.aspx

Disney Channel: 
http://tv.disney.go.com/disneychannel/halloween/index.html
Click the words "October Movies for the schedule"

AMC MonsterFest: 
http://www.amctv.com/monsterfest/

ABC Family 13 Nights of Halloween:
http://sneakpeek.abcfamily.go.com/abcfamily/path/section_Specials+13-Nights/page_About

Food Network:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/et_hd_halloween/0,1972,FOOD_9836,00.html
Schedule is on the right side

Turner Classic Movies- Classic Horror Directors:
http://www.tcm.com/thismonth/article/?cid=179085

Article about Various TV shows and Mini Series: http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2007710120306


----------

